# [Resolved] Packard Bell Display problem



## Ciera2455 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi all,hope you had a wonderful holiday! Sorry I haven't gotten back till now. Have done some work on the computer and now about the only problem I have is I lost my display properties. I can only display at 16-bit. I'm really tired of playing with this system; if I can just get my display back I'm done with it for now and will just bide my time till I get a new one. Again, I don't have the upgrade cd for win98, lost it moving and I still don't have control of my control panel. You have all been wonderfully helpful and I've learned a lot. When I use system file checker I get many files that have been modified, most due to the win98 upgrade and others due to updating my applications via microsoft and various other vendor upgrades. It doesn't tell me which ones are missing just that they have been changed but I do think I can pinpoint the files changed by the virus as they have a date previous to the current version date. Any help here? Thanks.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For the display problem you will probably need to reinstall your display drivers. To help we need to know what the adapter is. You can find this usually on the Display settings page, in the Device Manager under the Adapter entry, or by running Dxdiag and clicking on the Display tab. If you see driver version info, report that also.

And it could simplify the process if you give the make and model of the pc -- vendor's sites are usually the best place to get the drivers from.


----------



## Ciera2455 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks Rollin' Rog, I'm running a Packard Bell Multimedia R500. Using Win98Se upgrade (which seems to be a mistake). Been on the PB Europe site for drivers and they don't strictly identify my monitor (too old-5yrs.) The monitor is Packard Bell PnP 2024s and I'm currently using standard PCI graphics adaptor (vga). It's a mess.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Cierra, I have a suspicion the Video chip is an s3 Trio64 or S3 Virge , as these are ones I commonly see identified as a "standard pci" adapter, meaning simply that Windows cannot identify it exactly, and I also see associated with PB.

Did you try running DxDiag? Look to see on the Display tab if there is any other info given under Adapter Type which might help in identification. Copy it exactly if there is.

If it is, this page would have your drivers, however I can't get it to load at the moment.

http://www.s3graphics.com/

I'm not sure whether these would do it, but it might be worth a try:

http://help.nec-computers.com/uk/itemnr/NECFIUP05260100.asp

And if this page is available, Packard Bell display drivers are listed here:

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Pines/9725/download.htm


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For my 10000th post I somehow managed to delete your original thread in splitting this off and reduced your post count to zero. Ooops 

However some previous threads still show up when your zero post count is clicked, so all is not lost.


----------



## Ciera2455 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ran DxDiag and got no more info than I'm using a standard pci graphics adaptor vga. Grabbed the downloads and I'll see what I can do, thanks. Sorry you lost my original post to this forum as this problem stems from that virus problem. Wasn't able to finish printing out the whole thread and it had a lot of good info in it and now its lost. That's my luck!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Ciera2455,

Have you thought about using one of the utilities that interrogates your system components for their manufacturer details?.

One is SiSoftSandra another is AIDA32 the url for which is as follows; http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php.

Take a look at the AIDA website and see what you think. Its free for personal use and is a 1.7MB download. I have tried Sandra and Belarc Adviser in the past and they are fine but I don't have urls for them and I'm not sure if Belarc Adviser gives enough detail for your purposes.

The AIDA tool gave me full details of my graphics and monitor and may provide links to makers and their driver websites.


----------



## Ciera2455 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks TOGG,

Did some investigating on the advice from Rollin' Rog, downloaded some drivers but didn't feel really comfortable with them so I took a real chance (sometime fixes are just a crapshoot)and ran the display wizard to see if I still had the driver somewhere on my system, as I said previously I have Win98Se(found it was wrong upgrade) and it just seems to overlay Win95 as all my 95 cabs are still here(zipped). Guess what, it is here and it is an S3, got my display back. Thanks again for all your suggestions, they were a big help. I really enjoy this website and will be back even if it's just to visit and see if I can help, not real system savvy (enough to get in trouble) but have some great MSOffice skills to contribute. 

Problem solved. You can close this thread. 

Happy holidays everyone!!!


----------

